# my baby sulcata's shell is soft



## samiburke (Apr 17, 2012)

hello my baby sulcata's shell is starting to get soft and I dont know what to do about it. I've been feeding him and soaking him and hes started eating his cuttlebone....is there something I missed??? please help I want to make sure by sulcata grows big and strong.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2012)

Calcium (cuttle bone) does not work without UVB or sunlight. Your tortoise is ill and will need a vet visit most likely.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2012)

Is he getting any UV, natural or by light bulb?


----------



## samiburke (Apr 17, 2012)

yes he has a brand new $40 uvb bulb and i put him in direct sunlight for about a half hour a day. hes acting normal and everything but i picked him up this morning and his shell was a little soft and i dnt have money to take him to a vet D: im worried


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2012)

You have to worry when their shells go soft, it is usually a sign of MBD , since he is getting calcium and sunshine, something must be missing. It is nearly impossible to treat without a vet's help, but lots of calcium and lots of sunshine is really the only thing that will work,.


----------



## samiburke (Apr 17, 2012)

okay well about how much is a vet going to cost???


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2012)

For me my vet charges 40 for a visit and then it goes from their depending on what is needed, he will most likely prescribe liquid calcium.


----------



## samiburke (Apr 17, 2012)

ive only had him for 4 days n i dont want to lose him


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you get it out for some natural sunlight.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 17, 2012)

Well sorry to say but if you have only had him 4 days then this problem started with who ever had him before, the breeder or pet store. All I can suggest is call a vet and get a price quote and then go from there, you could also ask about a payment plan of some type, most vets are willing to work with people on things like this.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd be talking to the seller. Four days is not enough for you to have caused this problem. Is the shell soft like the lid of a plastic butter tub, or is it soft like a sponge? The shell on a baby is a bit more pliable than on an older one, due to the thinness and the fact the it doesn't full calcify for a few years.

How was the tortoise housed before you got it. Substrate, soaking, sunshine or UV?


----------

